# Random meow'ing from another room?



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Toby is about 4 1/2 month old and has started some random meowing from another room and sometimes from the room we're in, but not if if I'm in sight. Of course by the time I get there there's no way for me to tell if he's in the same place as when I was not there. He is very alert, not hiding or anything.

There's definitely no critters or bugs around for him to show me. 

Is it just a "come play with me" meow?


----------



## MaxKitteh (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe he's just doing a little 'ping' waiting for your 'pong', or it could be a play meow. My Burmese Max will meow at me when he wants to play, be held, eat or when he's announcing a litter box event (important to him). When Max meows at me, I usually meow back, though I don't know what he makes of that. 

Max when he wants to play will either head for the stairs (his favorite running spot up and down) or he'll head for the fake squirrel tail on a string and rod toy and 'prompt' me. 

Talkative kitties are cute, eh? By the way your Bengal looks amazing. So cool how they created that breed to look like that. How is their temperament overall?


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

He's a Bengal, and they're often quite chatty, so there's a good chance he's just talking to himself or anything he happens to find interesting at that particular moment. CeCe does this all the time - although she does have a "come see me" meow, it is a distinct meow, and I can tell the difference. There are other vocalizations she makes seemingly to amuse herself, so I've learned to ignore them rather than go running every time. This could be a toy, the wall, the bed, etc. She also meows lots when she's looking out the window - when she sees cars, dogs, other cats, people, or anything really, so I know it's just normal for her.

Are there windows in the rooms he's meowing from? There's all kinds of stimulating things out there. He might just be trying to get your attention, but if he's anything like my Bengal, and he's not immediately demanding when you arrive on the scene, then I would guess he's just talking to hear himself - or maybe he thinks everything else will respond to his vocalizations the way you do. :smile:


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

SomeRandomChick said:


> Are there windows in the rooms he's meowing from? There's all kinds of stimulating things out there. He might just be trying to get your attention, but if he's anything like my Bengal, and he's not immediately demanding when you arrive on the scene, then I would guess he's just talking to hear himself - or maybe he thinks everything else will respond to his vocalizations the way you do. :smile:


All od this seems right. He isn't really that vocal, it's just the 2 of us. When I come in he's usually just standing there, not really demanding of me. Like you said, just kind of playing by himself. Nothing of interest out the window, just one of his play rooms with some random boxes and sock and stuff to kick around.


----------



## cloa513 (Jul 3, 2011)

Kittens will sometimes do anything to get attention including feining fear/anger and sideways skipping as Fluffy does sometimes when we are watching him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella used to do that. She would stop meowing and start purring the minute I walked into the room.

She had me trained well.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mow does this when he wants to play.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's an instinctive act; cats will make themselves heard when in a different room or separated from the rest somewhere, to let you know where they are, same as they do in the wild. I find that not all cats do this. Prince and one of my strays do this all the time. I don't know what the appropriate reaction is, but as a poster mentioned above, just answering the "call" is probably the best idea. It's so funny when this stray goes down the stairs to the underground floor in our building for a stroll, she will immediately start the meowing.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Both my Devons do this too. Alkee often after she's been hunting for her toys and finds one of favorite mousies. Sometimes to say where she is---I say her name and she replies with more meows on her way to where I am. Zuba likes to announce when he's using the litter box, but it's some days and sometimes not. He also like to meow just to hear his own voice, other times he does it in the bedroom when he wants me to get in bed for a nap, so he can have a snuggle session under the covers. Sometimes when both are in different parts of the house one will call for the other.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Neko does that when she can't see me, if I go down stairs and leave her upstairs she'll come to the top of the stairs and start crying none stop till I call her name then she stops crying and comes down stairs looking for me. I think it's like when a little kid loses sight of their mom/dad and they start calling out for her/him to try and find em.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

We lived in a house with a nicely finished basement a few years ago, and the first few weeks Logan would get lost down there, he'd go into the laundry room and sit and cry for me to come get him. Took almost a month before he could figure out on his own how to get back upstairs lol.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

When we first got Neko and Gato they'd get lost down stairs and couldn't find their way back upstairs. It was cute to hear their lil mews and when you found them they'd start rubbing and purring like crazy!


----------



## Glitched (Dec 15, 2010)

One of my Siamese cats, Bree, has a very distinct 'call' meow she uses when she is lost or wants me but doesn't know where I am. When I had to keep her in the living room while Abby (and before that, Rosie) were getting acclimated in the bedroom, she would use that call outside my bedroom door at random points in the night. 

But a few weeks ago, even with my bedroom door open, I was all of a sudden awoken (I'm a light sleeper) by her call from another room, which was so odd. I called back to her ("come here Bree Bree!"), and within a hot second she ran over clicking and beeping and meowing and trilling (very odd vocalizations on this one!), hopped onto my bed, and purred cuddled up with me before I passed out again.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

My previous kitty used to do that and I'd holler for her to come to me.. lol So we just ended up calling each other back & forth till one gave in & went to the other lol


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Wicket does this when he's downstairs and we're up--or when he wants the kitten to come and play if they've been ripping up and down the stairs for a while. It's a different kind of meow, too, sort of more gutteral and feral. Definitely caught me off guard the first time he did it!


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

kitbassgirl said:


> Neko does that when she can't see me, if I go down stairs and leave her upstairs she'll come to the top of the stairs and start crying none stop till I call her name then she stops crying and comes down stairs looking for me. I think it's like when a little kid loses sight of their mom/dad and they start calling out for her/him to try and find em.


This got me thinking, every night I do a check on lights and locked doors before i go to bed. Once I'm in bed and reading for a bit Cleo will cry from downstairs, she watched me go up, she knows where I am, but she still cries like she lost me or something, so i call her a few times and then she stops comes up and get ready for bed. Such silly cats.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

wondercat said:


> This got me thinking, every night I do a check on lights and locked doors before i go to bed. Once I'm in bed and reading for a bit Cleo will cry from downstairs, she watched me go up, she knows where I am, but she still cries like she lost me or something, so i call her a few times and then she stops comes up and get ready for bed. Such silly cats.


 Thats way cute, Neko does that too, she'll sit at the bottom of the stairs and watch me go up and I'll stand at the top calling to her and she'll just stare at me. Finally I'll flick off the lights and go down the hall and she'll start meowing and when I call her name she comes running after me. Goofy kittens!


----------

